# Choice Gear: Oakley Plaintiff's Offer New Take on Classic Aviator



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ever since their involvement with Audi Sport several years ago we've been fixated on Oakley eyewear. We especially dig Oakley specs when they can do double duty as sport glasses and classy shades because it's hard to wear wraparounds with a suit. As a result, we've been fixating on their new Plaintiff sunglasses. These new Aviator style glasses offer a clean and modern take on a classic design and without the LOOK-AT-ME nature of American flag Oakley "O" logos and the like. Even the more radical Ducati versions are quite subtle though edgy with Ducati's trademark red accents. 

The new Plaintiff ranges in price, from $160 for the basic non-polarized to $170 for the Ducatis and $200 for polarized. I'm linking shots of the different versions below but make sure to check out their website for more details and information.
































































More after the jump.

* Oakley Plaintiff Product Page *

* Oakley Plaintiff Polarized Product Page *

* Oakley Plaintiff Ducati Product Page *


----------

